# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Ոչնչացվում է Գառնու քարերի սիմֆոնիան

## impression

Ժող, էս նամակն էսօր եմ ստացել, տեղադրում եմ առանց մեկնաբանությունների: Կարդացեք ու եկեք քննարկենք, թե ինչ կարող ենք անել նման բարբարոսությունը կանխելու համար: Մենք էլ, ի վերջո, նմանվում ենք մի տեսակ հասարակական կազմակերպության, մենք էլ ենք ուժ: Ու, ամենակարևորը՝ ՀԱՅ ենք:  Մեր բոլորի ակտիվությունն ու մասնակցությունը, կարծիքների փոխանակումը՝ առողջ քննարկման մթնոլորտում, խիստ ցանկալի ու անհրաժեշտ է: 
Ստորև մեջբերում եմ նամակը.

_Երեկ գազանաբար ոչնչացվում էին Գառնիի Քարերի սիմֆոնյանի բավականին մեծ հատված: Անցյալ տարի կարծես թե կասեցվեցին այդ   «աշխատանքները» , բայց ամայության մատնված այդ գեղատեսիլ տարածքը նորից ձրիակերների աչքին ընկավ:    Բնության կողմից մշակված հղկված բազալտե վեցանկյուն քարերը գայթակղեցին Դղյակների տերերին: « Կառուցման» նպատակներով երկաթե ձողերով ջարդում էին և առանձնացնում պիտանի բեկորները և հանձնում համապատասխան պատվիրատուներին: 
Նրանք վախեցան անուններ նշել անգամ դեմքերը շրջեցին տեսախցիկից: 

Այս մեղսագործությունը շուտով Ներդաշնակությունից կհանի բնության ողջ համակարգը և ևս մեկ աղետ կթակի մեր բազալտե դռները.... 

Նկարները կարող եք նայել հետևյալ հասցեում: 
http ://www.flickr.com/photos /86132777@N00/1494031764/ 


Չգիտեմ թե ում դիմեմ, չգիտեմ թե ում հետ կիսեմ պատահածը: 

Ով կլսի , կարձագանքի, ոտքի կկանգնի ու կկասեցնի ...????????? 

Դիմում եմ նրանց ում բարոյականությունը չի ծախվում : 



Լռության Սիմֆոնյան~ 

Քարերը լռել էին, պապանձվել 
Չէին կարող հասկանալ իրենց հետ պատահածը: 
Նրանք, որ դարերի ընթացքում ամուր պահպանել են դիքերը հայոց, որոնք զարմացրել են իրենց գեղեցկությամբ հազարավոր աչքեր, հայացքներ~ 
Որոնք բացել են մարդկանց մտահորիզոնը գեղեցիկի մասին, որոնք իր մեջ են առել ժողովրդի ուրախությունը, ցավը   ու միշտ կանգուն, հավատարիմ պահապան եղել   մեր ժողորդի` 
Հիմա գազանաբար ոչնչացվում են, ավիրվում եմ հենց իր զավակների ձեռքով: 
Ո? վ արմատախիլ արեց քո բարոյականությունը, Ի' մ հայ ժողովուրդ, ո? վ կուրացրեց քո դեպի անհունը նայող աչքերը, ո? վ ստիպեց քեզ քո իսկ ձեռքերով վերացնես Քո արժեքները` ինքդ քեզ.... 

Խլացել է խիղճդ:_

----------


## Սամվել

Բայց թեման շատ կարևոր է ու հրատապ  :Smile: 
Մեր ԷՇ(Էլիտար շենք) սարքողները կարողա վաղը մյուս օրը մատենադարանն էլ ստրիպ կլաբ սարքեն /7.5-ում ասածի պես/...
Չեմ հասկանում էս դարում չեն կարողանում համապատասխան քարեր գտնել թե պատմական հուշարձանները ավերելուց հաճուք են զգում  :Think: 
Այ սենց պահերին սկսում եմ ամաչել որ նման մարդիկ էլ են Հայ կոչվում  :Bad: 

այն որ պետք է պայքարել դա մինշանակ է 
Բայց ինչպե՞ս պայքարել :Think:  հլը որ մտքովս ոչինչ չի անցնում :Blush:

----------


## impression

Չգիտեմ, բայց մի բան պետք է մտածել…
Բողոքի մի ձև, մեր ձայնը կարող է նշանակալի լինել, եթե հետևողական գտնվենք:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/86132777@N00/1494031764/

----------


## Անի

Փաստորեն մեր կառավարությանը պետք ա անընդհատ հիշեցնել, որ պետության ֆունկցիաներից մեկն էլ բնապահպանականն ա :Angry2:  ու գոնե մեկ-մեկ "շատ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում " գոնե միջամտություն ցուցաբերեն:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Էս մեր ժողովուրդը գժվելա՞ ինչա  :Shok: , իբր շատ պատմական կոթողներ են մնացել, էն եղածն էլ ե՞ն ջնջում ......., էս մարդիկ իրանց պատմության թշնամին ե՞ն ինչա  :Angry2: , կեսից շատի գլուխը թշնամին*երը* կերան, հիմա էլ հենց Հայե՞րը  :Angry2: , դրանք *Հա՛յ* կոչվելու իրավունք չունե՛ն..... :Angry2:  *ԱՄՈԹԱ ԱՄՈԹ* :Angry2:

----------

DavitH (01.08.2012)

----------


## ihusik

:Sad: Էս ինչա՞ կատարվում :Cry:  գժվե՞լ են ինչ է :Fool:   էս ի՞նչ բարբարոսություն է :Sad:  մի՞թե բոլորովին խիղճ ու հոգի չունեն էդ գեղատեսիլ վայրը փոշի սարքողներն ու կառավարությունն էլ աչքերն է կապել որ նրանց հետ համագործակցի թե՞ կառավարություն էլ չկա :Sad:  դադարեցրե՛ք այդ վանդալիզմը :Stop:   :Aggressive: 

Պետք է զանգահարել համապատասխան նախարարություններ, ոտքի հանել լրատվական բոլոր միջոցներին,  բարձրաձայնել ու շտապ կանգնեցնել այդ վանդալիզմը ու պատժել մեղավորներին, որ դաս լինի ու մարդիկ իմանան որ կառավարություն կա ՀՀ-ում :Sad:

----------


## Arisol

Էէէէէէ, սպասե՜ք, ես դեռ նդեղ չե՛մ եղել, չե՛մ տեսել, ի՞նչ եք անում, բա տենց բան կլնի՞  :Angry2:  : Չքանդեեեք :

----------


## Apsara

> Չգիտեմ, բայց մի բան պետք է մտածել…
> Բողոքի մի ձև, մեր ձայնը կարող է նշանակալի լինել, եթե հետևողական գտնվենք:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/86132777@N00/1494031764/


 :Shok:  Էս ինչ է կատարվում
Չեմ հասկանում այդ քարերից ինչ կաչող են պատրաստել, նախ դրանք շատ փխրուն են, 2-րդն էլ դրանք համարվում են  Հայաստանի գեղատեսիլ վայրեր :Sad:

----------


## Taurus

Լավ բան չեն անում :Angry2: , լրիվ իրանց կորցրել են անարխիայա, ավելի ճիշտ մոնարխիա!

----------


## Արսեն

> Լավ բան չեն անում, լրիվ իրանց կորցրել են անարխիայա, ավելի ճիշտ մոնարխիա!


Նկարին նայում եմ, սրտիցս արյուն ա կաթում, ախր քանդելուց առաջ մի հատ հարց տան էլի՞ «ունեմ ետ բարոյական իրավունքը» :Angry2:  :Angry2: 
 :Telephone:  պետք է տեղեկացնել պետությանը, որ իրենք ընտրված են նման բաները կանխելու համար, այլ ոչ թե :Ckckal:  :Lazy:  :King: 
 :Sos:   Ես էս նկարները մեր ամբիոն կտանեմ, տեսնեմ ինչ կասեն...

----------


## impression

Arss, շնորհակալություն, հուսով եմ, մի բանի կհասնենք, ես արդեն ընկերներս խնդրել եմ էս նյութը տարածել ուրիշ ֆորումներում: 

Իսկ ձեր կարծիքով ի՞նչ կարող ենք անել ինքներս: Ինչո՞վ կարող եենք օգնել Հայաստանին կամ խանգարել նրա թշնամիներին… Կարծիքներ, առաջարկություններ կա՞ն

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> մարդիկ իմանան որ կառավարություն կա ՀՀ-ում


Իրո՞ք...  :Sad:

----------


## Amaru

Ո՞ՆՑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
զզզզզզզվում եմ…  :Angry2: 
հեռուստատեսությամբ գոնե հնարավոր լիներ տեղեկացնել մարդկանց…

 :Cry:

----------


## Chuk

Կարծում եմ, որ որպես առաջին քայլ պետք է մտածել բաց նամակի մասին բնապահպանությամբ զբաղվող կառույցներին, պետական մարմիններին, պաշտոնյաներին: Այդ նամակի տակ *պետք է* ստորագրեն հնավորինս շատ քաղաքացիներ, հասարակական կազմակերպություններ և այլն:

Խնդիրն ունի կոնկրետացման կարիք, անհրաժեշտ է կազմակերպիչ: Ո՞վ կարող է անել:

----------


## malaletka

Իմ կարծիքով ամենալավ միջոցը դա ցույց կազմակերպելն է...պետք է որոշել օրը և ժամը և գրել տարբեր ֆորումներում,ուսումնական հաստատություներում և ուրիշ որտեղ որ հնարավոր է!!!

----------


## Grieg

:Angry2:  բնապահպանության նախարարությունը ինչով է զբաղված՞  :Angry2:  թշնամին ներսից է .. պետք է պայքարել բոլոր միջոնցերով  :Angry2:

----------


## Երվանդ

Եվրոխորհուրդ նամակ ուղարկենք, խնդրենք որ երբ պատվիրակություն ուղարկեն Ջուղա(հայկական խաչքարերի ոչնչացումը ստուգելու) մի պատվիրակությունել ստեղ ուղարկեն, բայց դե մենք փաստորեն Ադրբեջանցիներից բարբարոս ենք, իրանք հլը ուրիշի ստեղծածն են ավերում պատմական հետքերը ջնջելու համար, իսկ մենք...(ստեղ քֆուր կա)

----------


## impression

Հա, Երվանդի հետ համամիտ եմ, Չուկն էլ շատ կարևոր հարց բարձրացրեց՝ ո՞վ կկազմակերպի այդ ամենը: Կամ գուցե բոլորս միասին, կազմակերպենք ստորագրահավաքը, հավաքվենք ու խելք-խելքի տանք, գրենք նամակն ու տեսնենք, թե ուր կարող ենք ուղարկել, որ ավելի ճիշտ ու արդյունավետ լինի: Առաջարկում եմ՝ առաջիկա հանդիպման թեժ թեմաներից մեկը լինի հենց սա  :Smile:

----------


## Grieg

Երկուշաբթի *հոկտեմբերի 15-ին* ժամը 13։00-14։00 ընկած ժամանակահատվածում *կառավարության շենքի դիմաց* տեղի կունենա բողոք ցույց ընդդեմ վանդալների

http://bnamard.blogspot.com/

----------


## Հայարիացի

Ա


> նբարոյականության սահմանը
> 
> Կոտայքի մարզում հուշարձաններ են ոչնչացնում
> 
> 
> 
> Գառնիում, Ազատ գետի կիրճում ոչնչացնում են ուղղաձիգ ողորկ քարերը, որ հայտնի է «քարերի սիմֆոնիա» յուրօրինակ անվամբ: Բանն այն է, որ այդ տարածքը բնության բացառիկ հուշարձան է ու եզակի նաեւ աշխարհում: Այս բազալտե քարերը կապույտ են ու այնքան կատարյալ ու ողորկ, որ պատրաստի շինանյութ են: Իրեն հարգող որեւէ պետությունում ոչ մեկի մտքով անգամ չէր անցնի բնության հուշարձանը քանդել, որովհետեւ այն պատրաստի շինանյութ է: Մենք անում ենք:
> 
> Ուղիղ 1.5 տարի առաջ էլ էին ոչնչացնում այս քարերը: Ի պատիվ զլմ-ների, հատկապես՝ «Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն» պաշտոնաթերթի նշենք, որ հետեւողական ընթացք տրվեց այդ խնդրի մանրամասն լուսաբանմանն ու հետաքննությանը, ինչու ոչ՝ նաեւ լուսանկարահանմանը: Պետական բոլոր կառույցներն արձագանքեցին դրան (կարծում ենք՝ ստիպված): Զայրացան միջազգային բնապահպանները՝ նշելով, որ դա ոչ միայն Հայաստանի, այլեւ աշխարհի հարստություններից է ու այն պահպանել է պետք: Ինչեւէ, արդյունքը եղավ այն, որ վանդալիզմը դադարեցվեց, որպեսզի սկսվի... ճիշտ 1.5 տարի հետո: 
> ...


http://www.hayary.org/index.php?opti...=432&Itemid=56

----------


## Fantazy

Այսօր "շանթ"-ով ցույց էին տալիս. գնացել էին Գառնի, նկարել էին այդ ամենը, բայց այնտեղ բոլորը հերքում էին, որ կատարվել է քարերի մասսայական "կտրատում" և տեղափոխում: Ինչ-որ մեկն էլ ասաց (ինչ-որ պաշտոնյա էր), որ շատ հնարավոր ա, որ մի քանի հատ քար կտրեին տանեին ինչ-որ հուշարձաններ զարդարելու համար  :Angry2:  (այնպես հանգիստ էր խոսում, ասես դա բնական երևույթ ա, քիչ էր մնում մտնեի հեռուստացույցի մեջ ու ծեծեի դրան    :Angry2:   ): Նա ամեն կերպ հերքում էր, որ այդ քարերը մոտ անցյալում են տեղահան արվել, ասում էր, իբր դրանք կարող էին վաղուց կտրատվել չէ որ ոչ մի ապացույց չկա, որ այդ նույն տեղը երեկ քար է եղել, իսկ այսօր չկա:   :Think: 
Իսկ բնապահպանության նախարարությունում ապշած էին:   :Shok:   նրանք ասում էին, որ պատժիչ օրենքներ կան ծառերը կտրատելու դեմ, բնությունը ախտոտելու, բայց քարերը տեղահան անելու դեմ, ոչ մի պատժամիջոց չկա, որովհետև ոչ ոք չէր էլ կարող պատկերացնել, որ մարդիկ կարող են նման քայլերի դիմել: Իսկ այն, որ Գառնին լինելով պատմամշակույթային նշանակություն ունեցող վայր, չի չափագրված ու ոչ մի տեղ գրված չի, թե քանի քար կա, ու որտեղ պետք է դրանք լինեն, նրանք բացատրեցին, որ մենք ունենք շատ հուշարձաններ ու պատմական նշանակություն ունեցող վայրեր, իսկ աշխատակիցները քիչ են, ու չափագրման աշխատանքները շատ դանդաղ են ընթանում:

Հուսանք, որ մինչև այդ չափագրումների ավարտը մեր հուշարձանները չեն ոչնչանա…

----------


## Աթեիստ

Փաստորեն, եթե Հայաստան այցելի որևէ արտասահմանցի, որն անտարբեր է եկեղեցիների հանդեպ, ապա մի քանի տարի հետո մենք նրան ցույց տալու ոչինչ չենք ունենա, որովհետև "քարերը տեղահանելու դեմ պատժամիջոցներ չկան": Նույն տրամաբանությամբ կարելի է հրապարակի քարերը "տեղահանել":

----------


## Fantazy

Նրանք խոսք տվեցին, որ դա կուղղեն ու նոր դրույթ կավելացնեն օրենքի մեջ: 

Հուսանք…

----------


## Vishapakah

Ճիշտն ասած այսօր Հ1-ով տեսա, թե ինչպես էր ՀայԼուրը ցուցադրում, որ Գառնու տաճարի շրջակայքում վանդալիզմ է տեղի անենում. Դիտելու ժամանակ միանգամից դար ակումբը հիշեցի :Smile:  ինձ թվաց Դուք եք հայտնել ուր որ պետքն է, դրա համար են հիմա հեռուստատեսությամբ ցույց տալիս.

Փաստորեն լայն հասարակական առձագանք է ստացել «քարերի սիմֆոնիան»

Ամենակարևորը, որպեսզի հարցը վերջակետին հասցնելուց հետո, անմիջապես այդ մասին չմոռացվի, որովհետև հարցը լուծելուց հետո կարող է անցնել ժամանակ և այդ ամենը նորից կարող է կրկնվել. Պետք է այնպես հասցնել վերջակետին, որպեսզի ապագայում այդ տեղանքի ապահովությունը ապահովված լինի. Իհարկե չգիտեմ ինչպես կարելի է դա անել. :Think:

----------


## yerevanci

էս  վտանգը  մինչ  օրս  էլ   կա,  հլը  մի  քիչ  օրերը  բացվի  իջեք  ձոր  տեսեք  ինչա  կատարվում,  կամազներով  են  կրում,  որ  մի  օր  պատահի  ինձ,  անպայման  կնկարեմ

----------


## yerevanci

Հայաստանյան հանգստյան գոտիներում նկատվում է բավականին տհաճ տենդենց։ Հանկարծ գետերի ափին, ձորակներում, հանգստյան այլ վայրերում հայտնվում են մարդիկ, որոնք հայտարարելով, որ դա իրենց տարածքն է, մուտքի համար գումար են պահանջում։ Այդպիսի մի իրավիճակ է ստեղծվել Գառնու ձորում՝ «Քարերի սիմֆոնիայի» մոտակայքում։ Ճանապարհի եզրին նստած պապիկը բոլոր անցնող մեքենաներից 1000-ական դրամ է պահանջում՝ ասելով, որ դա իր սեփական տարածքն է և ինքն է հետևում ու պահպանում այն։ Նրա պնդմամբ՝ ինքը Հրանտ Համբարձումյան անուն-ազգանունով գրանցված է Աբովյանի հարկային տեսչությունում։ Սակայն տարօրինակ է, որ ՀԴՄ-ը պահանջելու դեպքում չի ներկայացնում, ոչ էլ ներկայացնում է սեփականության փաստաթղթեր։ Հիմա հարց է առաջանում, թե այդ տարածքները ի՞նչ հիմքերով են սեփականաշնորհվել, իսկ եթե սեփականաշնորհված կամ վարձակալված չեն, ապա ու՞ր են այս դեպքում իրավապահ մարմինները։




*lurer.com*

----------

Varzor (01.08.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

Էս էն նույն անասունն ա՞, էն որ էն ժամանակ էլ էր փող վերցնում, հետո կարծեմ բուդկեն քանդել, ռադ էին արել, թե՞ էս ուրիշ ա:

----------


## My World My Space

Նույն ավերակ բիձեն ա... մի անգամ, որ ակումբցիքով գնացել էինք, սա էկավ չամռվավ, տեսավ չի ստացվում, բերանը սկսեց փրփրել, ասի՝ սա կմեռնի, ու փողը տվեցի, որ օրներս չհարամվի...  :Jpit:  Բագն էլ հլը ասում էր դատի տուր, դրան մինչև դատարան տանես, շունչը կփչի  :Jpit: , դրա հովանավորներին ա պետք գտնել ու հերներն անիծել...


Հ.Գ. սենց որ գնաց, քարերի սիմֆոնիան շուտով կդառնա ավերակի սիմֆոնիա...

----------

Varzor (01.08.2012)

----------

